# FreeNAS CIFS in Win 8 sichtbar aber nicht in Win 7



## andrejox (16. März 2015)

Hallo Community,

Ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen einen Server mit FreeNAS 9.3 zusammengeschraubt.
Alles Funktioniert außer -> Die CIF Freigaben sind in Win 7 überhaubt nicht sichtbar.
Jetzt kommts aber -> In Win 8.1 funktioniert alles, auch mit allen Berechtigungen.

Was kann ich tun?
Habe als Protokollmaximum SMB2 gewählt, was laut Docs eigentlich auch mit Win 7 gehen soll.

Hoffe auf baldige Antwort.
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## andrejox (16. März 2015)

Problem gelöst! Es dauert beim Win 7 Rechner einfach einige Zeit bis er den Server findet. Komisch


----------



## Falk (17. März 2015)

andrejox schrieb:


> Problem gelöst! Es dauert beim Win 7 Rechner einfach einige Zeit bis er den Server findet. Komisch



Den Effekt habe ich bei meinem FreeNAS (auch schon mit älteren Versionen) auch mit zwei Windows 7 Rechnern. Bei einem wird das Netzlaufwerk sofort gefunden, beim anderen dauert es. Warum auch immer, Rechner hängen im selben Netzwerk am selben Switch


----------



## Jimini (18. März 2015)

Vielleicht helfen euch die hier genannten Lösungsvorschläge weiter:
network share - Slow shared folder refresh on windows 7 - Server Fault

MfG Jimini


----------



## andrejox (18. März 2015)

Habe den Fehler gefunden!
Man war ich doof! Die ganze Zeit die falsche Arbeitsgruppe benutzt. Zum Glück gibt es die Log-Anzeige auf dem Monitor, da ist es mir dan aufgefallen.


----------

